

Dear FTC, Thank You For Not Saving Us From Facebook's Privacy Changes - dylangs1030
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/04/thankyouftc/

======
plinio_silva
Thank you FTC for not doing your job and letting privacy die. Stupid article.

